# Certified!!!!



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

Just wanted to brag a little! Ink and I got our cadaver certification through NAPWDA December 18/19. It was a very grueling yet rewarding couple of days. Not to mention the longest days of my life!!

Theresa


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats! Hard work pays off as you can already know!

AWESOME!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations....


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats, that takes alot of effort and you both should be proud!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A very big CONGRATS!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Good job to both of you!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:toasting: Congratulations on the certification!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats job well done, be proud!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats !!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations!:congratulations:


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

*thanks*

How awesome. I cannot imagine what a service you all will do in disasters and finding a lost one. My heartfelt thanks to all the efforts and work you are doing for everyone who might need your talent...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome job! Can't wait until we're at the certification phase!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Congrats, what a job. Not a job I could personally do, but a huge thank you to you and all the others that do. I can't imagine how difficult the training, testing and then the work would be. Once again well done.


----------



## sargsd (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, a big congratulations!! I have just started SAR training and can't yet fathom getting to the point of certifying with my dog yet. Good for you and your canine partner!!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## sjpope2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

CONGRADULATIONS! I'm sure you both worked very hard!


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats!
I was always interested in how the heck these dogs can do the things they do. Do you have to be a cop to train for the specialties listed on NAPCH or could you do it because you want to? The abilities really fascinate me and I would love to learn more.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey I missed that (wasn't in the SAR section) - CONGRATS- Grim and I have passed the NAPWDA cadaver cert twice and did the advanced IPWDA this past year (which is good for 2 years but I will probably do NAPWDA again before my time is up *because* of the vehicles and water elements)

Both are grueling tests in their own right! The IPWDA scenarios were more true to life and really tested your search strategy more than NAPWDA (and the evaluator put some realy psychological tests on us as well) but NAPWDA was more comprehensive with buidling, area (buried, hanging, rubble, hidden), water, & vehicles, ---They complement each other well. 

Was planning on taking the NSDA test to check it out in Feb but Grim has had some serious downtime after knocking out 4 teeth running into a tree........and may have to have another removed.....and a root canal which will mean more downtime...so whether or nto we test, not sure......


----------

